# Sight Pin doesn't line up with string



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm brand new to this forum, so bare with me.
When I set up a bow and I'm sure the rest is in the proper position, (perfect bullet hole), I can then get pretty close to setting the sight pins windage by lining up the pins with the string and center of an arrow on the rest. My Mathews is dead on, but my Bowtech Allegience is not. In fact, the sight pin is much further out to the left than anyone can imagine. The bow shoots a perfect bullet hole, so I guess I shouldn't care. But I just want to know why and if anyone else has run into this.
I have seen this on low end Alpine and Bear compound bows, but never figured it on a Bowtech.
Is it caused by differences in grips perhaps?


----------



## Hannes (Jun 8, 2007)

ithink it is the way you hold the bow. there is an amount of tourque you put on the riser through the grip.


----------



## CJT (Jun 8, 2007)

On my mathews sb my sights are to the left of the string alittle . Seems like all of my bows have been this way. Hope this is normal? If not can somebody explian this.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*Sught Pin doesn't line up with string.*

It happens. I have one bow that has the sight pin line up virtually with the string and arrow in place. One bow I have has the sight pin looking 1/4" or more to the left of the string/arrow alignment and it is one of my best shooters.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Two words....cam lean (or perhaps limb twist are two better words). When you have a yokeless cable setup something has to move because of lateral forces. It's the limb tips that do the moving. So while a full draw the rest and sight line up, but they don't at rest. Simple enough.

Not to mention a small amount of this is evident in every bow I have looked at that has a cable guard. Yokeless cable setups just have it worse.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I get this on bows shooting arrows, that are a bit on the stiff side.

Bottom line, it's leaving the bow properly.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Handle torque and/or cable guard torque. Cable guard torque can be extreme on short ATA bows. Move the cable guard in as far as you can and still get vane clearance. Move the sight in a close to the bow as possible also to minimize variation due to torque.


----------

